# WhiteHall Reservoir, Hopkinton MA



## Jim (Apr 5, 2007)

I fished this lake 5 times since I moved into the area! Every time I get better and better. I'm starting to figure out where they are hiding!

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=116576287322243045608.00000111c2dc9d7599cb4&z=14&t=h&om=1


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is my home lake. I have only been twice but it is really big so it may take awhile to figure it out but ill get it.

https://www.maricopa.gov/parks/lake_pleasant/images/lake_map_large.jpg

click on the map then click on the little popup square and it will zoom in.


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2007)

I just added some pics to the Whitehall post!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

beautiful lake jim. mabey i will come out to maine? is it maine? and fish with ya somtime.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> beautiful lake jim. mabey i will come out to maine? is it maine? and fish with ya somtime.



It's Actullay Mass, But same difference when it comes to fishing. They both have some quality waters...and equally crappy ones. lol!

If you ever make it out this way we will plan a "best of the best" trip. Hit the famous Quabbin Reservoir here in MA, then drive up to the Maine/NH border and propbably hit the countries best kept smallie secret....... :shock:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

well i soon will visit west virginia. i just may slip on up there if time permits.


----------

